
Show HN: CV Compiler – A Python-based tool to improve tech resumes - Lexandrit
https://cvcompiler.com
======
mtmail
Last week's discussion of the TechCrunch article about this tool seems
relevant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18503729)

